# e-Tube programming tips



## g3p (Jul 17, 2006)

After getting the correct software and hardware to enable the vaunted “Synchro or Semi-Synchro shifting”, I spent hours trying to figure out things that should have been clearly spelled out somewhere in the Shimano sites or manuals. After culling through a ton of these, as well as numerous forums, I acquired the knowledge needed to install, configure, and use this new capability. 

No one else should go through what I did, so I present e-Tube Users Guide Shimano Forgot

And if you’re interested in altering the shift levers to behave similar to SRAM eTap shifting, I have another doc for that: Shimano-eTap shifting.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice. Only thing I'd mention is the downer WRT Andoid/iOS integration: Update Hell.


E-Tube desktop will always grab the latest and greatest....however because smartphones and Google etc rely on a system of mirror servers that aren't always up-to-date....you can find yourself in in Update Hell. Where E-Tube says "Update the App in order for it to talk to Di2!", while Google Play etc say you already have the latest ETube app.

ALSO. Note that some features are dependent on telling (lying) ETube about your gearing. For example IIRC 50-36 cranksets can have 3 shifts, while 52-36 only can do 2.


----------

